# Bratwurst Seasoning HELP!!!



## danbono (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi All Just tried a a small patty test with Penseys Bratwurst seasonings, didn't taste too bad, but still needs a little some thing more? The German butcher bratwurst had a very distinct taste to it .I'm trying to decide what to add?

I have nutmeg/mace/allspice/marjoram. Any idea's??

I got 5 lbs of ground pork in the fridge unseasoned, also going to use 1/2 of it to make sweet Italian sausage

Thanks Dan

PS I used 1 TB of seasoning to 1 lb ground pork as per Penseys instructions


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 30, 2013)

How long did you let the flavors meld?
Those fry tests aren't always a good representation of what the final sausage will taste like.

~Martin


----------



## danbono (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Martin The mixed was in the fridge for only 2 hrs. I couldn't wait any longer.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I bought some Bratwurst from a German butcher named Karl Ehmer. They were pretty good had a very distinct taste to them. I tried asking  the butcher some questons about what spices were in there, got NO where.

Thanks Dan

PS  I'm going to try 1b using your bratwurst recipe. Last time it was on the mild side.

*Classic Nürnberger Bratwürste*

Add the following to one kilo of ground pork;

18g Salt

2g Ground White Pepper

0.5g Mace

0.5g Nutmeg

1g Marjoram


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 30, 2013)

FWIW, that recipe came from a friend who was in Germany.

Without knowing exactly what bratwurst you had over there, there are dozens, it's not doing to be easy to guess what the spice combination was.
They're often also grilled over different woods which also obviously contributes to their characteristic flavor.



~Martin


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 30, 2013)

Here is my Recipe for Brats.  I suspect the flavor you are missing is Caraway. 

Beer Bratwurst MeatsGr/KgActualRatioPork Shoulder1000 0salt150.00sugar1.750.00pepper2.250.00Nutmeg1.50.00Caraway1.50.00Mustard 0.750.00Beer750.00    Grind pork through 3/8th die---Add spices -mix throughly.  When ready to stuff add beer and mix until sticky.  Stuff, cook and it is ready to eat.   


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 30, 2013)

Was it this Bratwurst, Dan?

http://www.karlehmer.com/bratwurst-p-373.html

If so, onion is one of the listed ingredients.

The spices aren't listed.


~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 30, 2013)

I have made sausages with Onion. It does add a distinctive and somewhat sweet flavor...JJ


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 30, 2013)

Onion in fresh sausages is awesome.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 30, 2013)

Cousin Grandpa put ohneeyohns in most of his fresh sausage, along with garlic, definitely garlic.



~Martin


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 30, 2013)

> *Classic Nürnberger Bratwürste*
> 
> Add the following to one kilo of ground pork;
> 
> ...


If you are shooting for Nürnberger style, you should increase the pepper to maybe 2.5 and 2-2.25 of Marjoram.  Also Nürnberger has a slight ginger flavor to it, so try maybe .5 grams.  You will also want to stuff in Sheep casings as these are small diameter sausages


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 30, 2013)

FWIW, according to the Association. the only required spice is marjoram, other spices are added at the discretion of each butcher.

http://www.nuernberger-bratwuerste....Nuremberg_Bratwurst&um=Handcrafted_production

The above recipe was from a street vendor. 
Here are the instructions that were included:

"Grind the meat through a 4.5mm or 6mm plate and then add all the spices and salt and mix well before passing through the grinder a second time. Stuff into sheep's casings and grill over beechwood."


~Martin


----------



## venture (Jan 30, 2013)

Tough one?

Even the Germans can't agree what it is?

Best I can tell?  To them it is a Wurst which is meant to be grilled or fried?  Browned if you will.

Seems like every city over there has their own version.

In the US, many think of the Wisconsin brat.  OK?  Came from German immigrants.  But really, who knows?

How can our markets sell "German Sausage"?  Or "Italian Sausage".

Common terms can cover a lot of ground and variations.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 30, 2013)

You're right Merv.  There are probably 15-20 distinct styles of bratwurst in Germany.  Nürnberger are always heavy on the Marjoram and what I have eaten had a slight ginger flavor.  Compare that to Bamberg, which sweet onion and Marjoram are the characteristics.  What most American think of as bratwurst is probably closest to Thungrian.  It is all a matter of taste, which is better Carolina , Memphis, Kansas City or Texas Barbecue?  The answer is that it is the individual taste, but if you add too much sugar to Memphis Barbecue, it is not longer Maemphis style.  My 2 cents for what it is worth.


----------



## danbono (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi All Thanks for the fast replies..Just might add some onion and majoram & nutmeg to my bratwurst mix..I did have a Thuringer bratwurst a few weeks back that was close to what I'm looking for.

I couldn't find a recipe for the Thuringer ones?

Thanks Again Dan

PS Martain: The link for store bought bratwurst/Karl Ehmer, was the right one, except the ones I bought were the fresh kind, already cooked but not packaged.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 31, 2013)

Dan, I too use the Penzey's Bratwurst Seasoning. The pkg states it is a Milwaukee type brat and the ingredients are: White Pepper, Yellow Mustard, Nutmeg and White Onion. Having said that the first time I made them per the pkg instructions and only 4 lbs (3 lbs ground pork butt and 1 lb ground veal). Tasted ok but not what I was looking for, next time I made 4 lbs I upped the seasonings.

Penzey's Modified Brats

4 lbs of meat (3 lbs Ground Pork and 1 lb Ground Veal)

From 1 TBSP per lb to 1 TBSP + 1 tsp per lb

added the following ingredients:

2 tsp Cracked Black Pepper

1/4 tsp Marjoram

1 1/4 tsp Ground Ginger

2 tsp Ground Sage

1 1/4 tsp Rosemary

1 tsp Paprika

1/8 tsp Mace

1/8 tsp Cayenne or 1/2 TBSP Crushed Red Pepper Flakes - this is a matter of personal taste and is definitely optional!

1/4 cup + 1/16 cup Good Beer

I also added 1 cup cubed Sharp Cheddar Cheese to half before stuffing in Hog Casings.

I cold smoked them (outside temps at the time were high 20's to low 30's) for 3 hours - half with Hickory and half with JD Bourbon Oak Barrel Chips. Again smoking is a personal preference.

I poached some in beer and onions last night for dinner and while having more heat than I wanted (BF loved them). These tasted the closest to any I have made so far to some we had from a butcher shop in Wisconsin. Can't wait to try some on the grill. We both agreed we like the JD Oak smoked ones better than the hickory.


----------



## danbono (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi All I added 1 tsp of marjoram and 1 tsp of onion powder to my 1 lb mix of the Penseys seasoning. Going to try a patty test latter today. The onion smelt very good, just may be the missing spice I was looking for. I also added 1 tsp of onion too Martain recipe, for a latter tatse also.

The other 3.5 lbs of ground pork will be for sweet Italain sausage.

Soooooo  many recipes sooo little time.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Dan


----------



## sound1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Alesia, that sounds like an awesome mix.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 31, 2013)

Sound1 said:


> Alesia, that sounds like an awesome mix.


It was a combination of several recipes I found here and ingredients that were on the Wisconsin Brats pkg!!!


----------



## danbono (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi All
Well I finally got around to tasting my newly made bratwurst & sweet Italian sausage.
The bratwurst recipes still need some adjusting, both had a strong taste of something, I'm not happy with. I really didn't taste the addition of the onion powder.
The Italain was just OK.I tripled the amount of fennel seed and added ground fennel, I could bearly taste it.
The good news is the texture was much much better then last time. Could be alittle more juicer, anything I can do to fix that?
Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Al If I wanted to make hotdog/frankfruter size bratwurst, what would I need? Would like to put the bratwurst in a frank/hotdog roll.

I was thinking a smaller stuffing tube and casing, am I on the right track.

Thanks Dan


----------



## teebob2000 (Feb 6, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Dan, I too use the Penzey's Bratwurst Seasoning. The pkg states it is a Milwaukee type brat and the ingredients are: White Pepper, Yellow Mustard, Nutmeg and White Onion. Having said that the first time I made them per the pkg instructions and only 4 lbs (3 lbs ground pork butt and 1 lb ground veal). Tasted ok but not what I was looking for, next time I made 4 lbs I upped the seasonings.
> 
> Penzey's Modified Brats
> 
> ...


Hi Alesia - are your additional ingredients for the *entire 4 lbs* or is that *per lb*?

Also, is your LEM #8 the electric grinder?  How do you like it?

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 6, 2013)

teebob2000 said:


> SmokinHusker said:
> 
> 
> > Dan, I too use the Penzey's Bratwurst Seasoning. The pkg states it is a Milwaukee type brat and the ingredients are: White Pepper, Yellow Mustard, Nutmeg and White Onion. Having said that the first time I made them per the pkg instructions and only 4 lbs (3 lbs ground pork butt and 1 lb ground veal). Tasted ok but not what I was looking for, next time I made 4 lbs I upped the seasonings.
> ...


Hope that clarifies it for you. Guess I was clear as mud when I typed it up! Yes I have the LEM #8 Big Bite Grinder (1/3 hp) and I have absolutely no complaints with it. I would have gone with the next size smaller but this one was on sale. It takes me longer to prepare the meat for grinding than it does to grind it!


----------



## teebob2000 (Feb 6, 2013)

I was about to say, "wait, shouldn't that be 4 Tbsp and 4 tsp??"


----------



## junkcollector (Feb 10, 2013)

DanBono said:


> Hi Al If I wanted to make hotdog/frankfruter size bratwurst, what would I need? Would like to put the bratwurst in a frank/hotdog roll.
> 
> I was thinking a smaller stuffing tube and casing, am I on the right track.
> 
> Thanks Dan


you got it. casings of your choice along with the stuffing tube to match. personally, i use sheep casing on a 3/8 stuffer tube on my stuffer.


----------



## danbono (Feb 11, 2013)

HI I checked a few websites for a 3/8 stuffing tube, No luck so far..I have a Grizzly 5lb stuffer.

Thanks Dan


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 11, 2013)

The 3/8" ID stuffing tube that LEM sells is the smallest readily available stuffing tube for that size stuffer.
It's fine for small sheep casings and most small collagen casings.

http://www.lemproducts.com/product/4648/stuffing_tube


~Martin


----------



## danbono (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Martian


----------



## danbono (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi All tried the Pensey's Bratwurst sausage again today..Kinda of salty for my taste, other wise not bad..Maybe next time try adding some sugar, to tame the saltiness, also may add some Garlic powder to the mix. This time I added 1 tsp of onion powder and 1 tsp of marjoram to the 1 lb mix.

Maybe next  time up it too 1 TBs of each.I'll get it right one of these days.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Feb 17, 2013)

> Hi Al If I wanted to make hot dog/Frankfurter size bratwurst, what would I need? Would like to put the bratwurst in a frank/hot dog roll.
> 
> I was thinking a smaller stuffing tube and casing, am I on the right track.


OK So I would need a 3/8" stuffing tube + smaller casings, to make my hot dog size Bratwurst.

I'm also assuming that I need to emulsifly the bratwurst mix or would a couple of fine grinds work just as good?

Thanks Dan

PS First off I have to get the spices right.


----------



## junkcollector (Feb 17, 2013)

yeah, 3/8 tube and smaller casings.

naw, you don't really need to emulsify the brat for bratdogwursts. if you want a **store bought hotdog consistancy**, then you'd want to emulsify it. i just made a run of bratdogs last nite using chicken, ground it once through the small plate using the KA grinder and stuffed it through my 3/8 tube. figurin on postin thread/pics later. 

louie


----------



## danbono (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Looking forward to the pic's, and any more info regarding the bratdogswurst.. Recipe? OK I found your thread.

Thanks Dan


----------



## junkcollector (Feb 18, 2013)

i like to use lpoli's recipe for nurnburg brats. i've mixed it up as instructed, was very heavy on caraway and pepper, so i added 2.5lbs of kraut to the meat i already had mixed. made a perfect krautwurst for us, those i stuffed into hog casings. 

the chickenbrat thread i just posted is a mixture of spice packets i wanted to use up and get rid of. turned out good flavor wise. here's a link to some i did back in november.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131181/new-batch-of-brat-dogs


----------



## biemer19 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey guys,

I live in Wisconsin and am pretty picky when it comes to brats.  I have tried a few different recipes online, but the only one that I have made multiple times is the recipe online from the paupered chef.  Google that.  I use that recipe and just up the black pepper, nutmeg and ginger.  To cook them, of course Grill first, then put in beer bath.  For 5-6 brats, I use 2 bottles of High Life (or Miller LIte if you can't find High Life), 2-3 cups water, 1/2 stick butter, one small onion sliced.  Simmer for 45 minutes before eating.  Hope you enjoy

Here is my adjusted recipe. 

·         5 pounds Pork Butt

·         3 Tablespoons Salt

·         1 Tablespoon Sugar

·         2 teaspoons grated nutmeg

·         1/2 teaspoon coriander

·         1/4 teaspoon celery seed

·         1 Tablespoon ground black pepper

·         1/8 teaspoon ground marjoram

·         2 teaspoons dried ginger


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 18, 2013)

Hmmmmm. A family member passed that recipe along to me.

~Martin


----------



## Dutch (Mar 18, 2013)

Dan, if you want the links to look like hotdogs, then emulsify it, if you want the links to look like brats, then Gind once, mix in the spices by hand and then stuff.


----------



## bigbob73 (Mar 18, 2013)

+1 on the caraway seed.  also needs a touch of ginger.


----------



## danbono (May 8, 2013)

Hi All I finally got the Bratwurst taste I was looking for. This is what I used,http://www.waltonsinc.com/p-2314-blu...seasoning.aspx
 I added 2 TBs of Onion power to the mix for 3 lbs, next time only 1 1/2. The onion taste really hit home.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I also used their Mild Low Salt Italian mix again I added 2 TBs of whole fennel,for 3 lbs  next time only 1 1/2 TBs.
Both taste were really good., much better then my previous tries

Thanks Dan
PS I also used their Soy Protein Blend to get my sausage juicer and plump


----------



## woodcutter (May 8, 2013)

DanBono said:


> Hi All I finally got the Bratwurst taste I was looking for. This is what I used,http://www.waltonsinc.com/p-2314-blu...seasoning.aspx
> I added 2 TBs of Onion power to the mix for 3 lbs, next time only 1 1/2. The onion taste really hit home.
> 
> 
> ...


I added minced onions to the brat recipe on post #33 and really liked it as well.


----------



## mickey jay (May 11, 2013)

Mixed up a batch of brats from biemer19's recipe above (plus 1/2 cup of non-fat dry milk), and took Woodcutter's advice and added 2 tbs of dried minced onions.  Super good.  I think I'm going to stick with this one.  Made them super size for some serious appetites that were coming over; I think they were a hit.  Simmered in Coors Light for 40 mins or so (170 temp when I checked them), then thrown on the grill for a few minutes to brown up, then onto baguettes cut into threes to accommodate the extra size, with a good helping of kraut, peppers, and raw minced onions with brown mustard.  Awesome.  First time making brats; I'll be making more of these.













WP_001097.jpg



__ mickey jay
__ May 11, 2013






Next to some Nathan's hot dogs.













WP_001099.jpg



__ mickey jay
__ May 11, 2013


















WP_001100.jpg



__ mickey jay
__ May 11, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (May 11, 2013)

Oh yea!!


----------



## danbono (May 13, 2013)

Hi All LEM is out of stock on thier 3/8 tube.. I believe this is the same one? Should work with my Grizzly 5 lb vertical stuffer?

The base of my stuffing tubes  that came with the Grizzly measure  1-7/16 to 1-1/2, this one is 1-9/16

Thanks Dan

http://www.onestopjerkyshop.com/3-8-stainless-steel-stuffing-tube-1/


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 13, 2013)

DanBono said:


> Hi All LEM is out of stock on thier 3/8 tube.. I believe this is the same one? Should work with my Grizzly 5 lb vertical stuffer?
> The base of my stuffing tubes  that came with the Grizzly measure  1-7/16 to 1-1/2, this one is 1-9/16
> Thanks Dan
> http://www.onestopjerkyshop.com/3-8-stainless-steel-stuffing-tube-1/




Yes.



~Martin


----------



## junkcollector (May 13, 2013)

Martin done gotcha covered man. Same one I have. Gonna make life much simpler for ya.


----------

